# We need establish a timeline for special events



## Iseliux

¿Cómo se diría "timeline" en español?

"We need establish a timeline for special events."

Gracias


----------



## vikingo44

Creo que podrías usar "línea de tiempo", pero yo preferiría "cronograma":
"TEnemos que hacer un cronograma de eventos especiales"
¡Saludos!


----------



## Sca

Iseliux: Vikingo44 is spot on. Also, you could say, 'necesitamos establecer una secuencia para los eventos especiales'


----------



## jorl

Yo diría 'calendario':

Tenemos que establecer el calendario de eventos especiales.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Hola a todos! Yo optaría por _calendario_ o _calendario de trabajo_.
Saludos!!


----------



## Eureka_Spain

Yo pondría "calendario de trabajo" o "orden del día"


----------



## Cocheese

As I read it in a business document, a timeline is related to an implementation planning : I woud say that it has something to do with the different steps of a project, in a schedule.


----------



## Calario

Sencillamente "calendario" o "agenda".


----------



## Cocheese

Quizas, creo que hay también la idea de alcanzar objetivos dentro de este calendario...


----------



## Sintonias

Hello everyone, how would we say "timeline" in Spanish?

Hola a todos! cómo se diría "timeline" en español?

Merci!


----------



## Rebis

línea de tiempo


----------



## Sintonias

Gracias Rebis, pero tan literal sería? Se refiere más bien, por ejemplo, al marco de tiempo requerido para implementar un programa ("programme timeline" o "curricular timeline"). Me parecía haber una sola palabra concisa para indicar este concepto en castellano...


----------



## Maynar

Podrias decir:

'El *periodo de tiempo* requerido para implementar el programa ...


----------



## Rebis

Por ejemplo en el programa flash, que sirve para crear animaciones, aparece una línea grafica marcando los segundos para que pongas cuándo quieres que ocurra cada cosa, y se llama línea de tiempo...
No se exactamente a qué te refieres, pero puedes poner duración, transcurso, proceso o tiempo requerido


----------



## Soy Yo

Línea cronológica.... (la verdad, no sé...pero me parece lógico). Bueno, no... yo estaba pensando en una de esas líneas que indican momentos hiístoricos para que los estudiantes puedan visualizarse la cronología.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Siempre he traducido timeline como "período de tiempo" pero sería bueno que incluyeras la frase completa donde aparece usada la expresión.
SM


----------



## Gizmo77

Ains.... si la gente empezase poniendo un contexto... claro claro.. ains...


----------



## Sintonias

Muchas gracias a todos. En este caso, creo que me va a servir el último ejemplo de Revis, "duración". 

Saludos!


----------



## Sintonias

Agrego: no puse la frase completa porque no es - es una lista dentro de la cual aparece "programme timeline", tal como lo señalé arriba. Sé que una frase completa "ayuda a ayudar" mejor... Pero no se dio en este caso!

Forma parte de una descripción laboral, y dice: "...strategic planning of curricula, programme timelines, evaluation criteria..."

Gracias por su buena voluntad y sugerencias, que me sirvieron!


----------



## Gizmo77

En ese caso, pega unas cuantas líenas, ayudará más. Mmmm si te refieres a la realización de una serie de tareas, yo escribiría:

(Ejemplo de método de trabajo "a la Spanish")
Desarrollo del Programa

1. mirar
2. tocar donde no se debe
3.estropear
4. echar la culpa a otro

Como te digo, depende de qué tipo de esquema, tabla, sea, ayudará mucho.


----------



## lattelover

¿Cronorama?
Necesitamos establecer un cronograma para eventos especiales


----------



## hermenator

Sintonias said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. En este caso, creo que me va a servir el último ejemplo de Revis, "duración".
> 
> Saludos!


 
Coincido con que sea "duración" al menos en este contexto. 

"período de tiempo" para mi suena redundante porque no creo que haya períodos de otra cosa que no sea tiempo, es decir, está implícito. 

Puedes decir "espacio de tiempo", pero para mi decir "ciclo de tiempo" o "período de tiempo" sería incurrir en pleonasmo, por lo que los evitaría. Sin embargo, es mi punto de vista solamente, puede que sea aceptado por uso.


----------



## silvicrima

Hello,

I'm having trouble finding a word in Spanish to translate "TIMELINE" in this sentence.

"We want to establish a chronicle, a timeline...Plants are a way to look at life. In the end, the real focus is ultimately on humans and their relation to the environment."

It's a text on archaeology and the study of plants to gather information on ancient civilizations.

Thank you so much in advance,

Silvia


----------



## unspecified

una cronologia?


----------



## elbeto

Acá en México, en las escuelas primarias al menos, les están enseñando el concepto de "Línea de tiempo."


----------



## X-TREME

elbeto said:


> Acá en México, en las escuelas primarias al menos, les están enseñando el concepto de "Línea de tiempo."



_*DEMASIADO LITERAL...CRONOLOGÍA ES LA ALTERNATIVA CORRECTA *_


----------



## fsabroso

Hola X-treme,

Bienvenido a WR!

Te invito a leer las reglas del foro, una de ellas dice:


> Rule Nº 15. Do not post messages in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS



Gracias!

fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## astur_pecha

Yo también diría cronología, lo de línea del tiempo parace un poco pillado.


----------



## silvicrima

Muchas gracias a todos!

Silvia


----------



## elbeto

Gracias por no gritar.


X-TREME said:


> _*DEMASIADO LITERAL...CRONOLOGÍA ES LA ALTERNATIVA CORRECTA *_


Hay que decirselo a la Secretaría de Educación Pública.  
_Línea de tiempo_ se usa por estos rumbos.


----------



## elbeto

astur_pecha said:


> Yo también diría cronología, lo de línea del tiempo parace un poco pillado  .


¿_Pillado?_ ¿Como con cual acepción? Ya expliqué: _Línea de tiempo_ se usa en México en las escuelas, puede ser un calco del inglés, pero no es incorrecto. Nunca dije que cronología no fuera correcto.


----------



## Transcor

Hola a todos!
Traduciendo un capítulo de un libro me encuentro con el siguiente título (antes de una tabla con tres columnas: Age in Days, Stage, Years)  Your Human Life *Timeline*.
En este caso, supongo que la mejor opción también es Cronología.
Yo lo traduje como Cronología de tu vida humana. ¿Alguna otra sugerencia?
Coincido con los que opinan que línea de tiempo es demasiado literal... aunque también en Argentina he visto que lo usan en el ámbito educativo... 
Saludos


----------



## elbeto

Transcor said:


> Coincido con los que opinan que línea de tiempo es demasiado literal... aunque también en Argentina he visto que lo usan en el ámbito educativo...


Dice un dicho mexicano: "Para qué tanto brinco, estando el suelo tan parejo." Usa _*cronología*_ y no fallas. Línea de tiempo se usa, pero para que no haya reclamos de parte de tu audiencia, ve a la segura.
Mira: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/timeline
y luego: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=chronology

Saludos.


----------



## Francoteba

Hola amigos,

Yo sugeriría "fecha límite".

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## Trozio

Timeline es una palabra que se utiliza en publicidad o sectores similares. Se "calendarizan" una serie de pasos que se ordenan en un calendario para agendar tareas necesarias para completar un plan o proyecto. Es como una proyección de tareas. En realidad se utiliza Timeline o Timing en inglés ya que es común en estos sectores.


----------



## Miss ESL

Estoy trabajando en el programa para la feria de ciencias de una escuela. 
El documento original dice:

please go over the time line and other information in this packet with him or her

¿Puedo usar itinerario como time line en este contexto?

Gracias


----------



## Lagartija

Miss ESL said:


> Estoy trabajando en el programa para la feria de ciencias de una escuela.
> El documento original dice:
> 
> please go over the time line and other information in this packet with him or her
> 
> ¿Puedo usar itinerario como time line en este contexto?
> 
> Gracias



Sí, o programa.  A time line is a schedule.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Sí, yo también diría programa. Bueno, no soy inglesa nativa, pero es lo que veo más lógico. Con "itinerario" da la impresión de que vas a iniciar una especie de viaje o de excursión, cuando creo que a lo que se refiere es a que tienes que llevar contigo un _schedule_ o programa para saber qué se va a hacer a una hora determinada. 
Cuando vas a un congreso suelen darte una hoja para ver el programa del día: los discursos, las actividades, etc., y a la vez se indica el lugar en el que tendrá lugar. Y a eso normalmente lo llamamos "programa", al menos aquí en España (y si estoy equivocada, por favor, ¡corregidme!)

Un beso.


----------



## SentidoComún

El español tiene una palabra que considero la apropiada para expresar el sentido del termino inglés "Timeline". 

Diccionario de la Lengua Española
*horario**, ria**.*

(Del lat. _horarĭus_).

*3. *m. Cuadro indicador de las horas en que deben ejecutarse determinadas actividades.


----------



## hermenator

Francoteba said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Yo sugeriría "fecha límite".
> 
> Espero haber ayudado


 

Fecha lìmite es "dealine", no "timeline". Se parecen, pero no son lo mismo.

Salu2


----------



## ORL

En Flash, es una "línea de tiempo", lo mismo para programas de edición no lineal de video, en los que uno acomoda diferentes fragmentos de video en la linea de tiempo.
En cuanto a lo que preguntabas, se puede "establecer un cronograma/programa/calendario de eventos especiales".


----------



## SentidoComún

Iseliux said:


> ¿Cómo se diría "timeline" en español?
> 
> "We need establish a timeline for special events."
> 
> Gracias


 
Hi,
*Horario* es la palabra que en "castellano" se utiliza habitalmente para todo tipo de actividades.  Otras palabras que te han sugierido son "anglicismos" o palabras poco comunes. 

Javier


----------



## elbeto

SentidoComún said:


> Hi,
> *Horario* es la palabra que en "castellano" se utiliza habitalmente para todo tipo de actividades. Otras palabras que te han sugierido son "anglicismos" o palabras poco comunes.
> 
> Javier


 
Poco comunes en España, aunque sí, comparándolas con el uso de "horario", sí son poco comunes. Aunque no olvidemos que este hilo ha sido integrado a otro previo en donde la palabra "más segura" (y más común) era cronología. 

Saludos.


----------



## SentidoComún

Cronolgía
(Del gr. χρονολογία).


*1. *f. Ciencia que tiene por objeto determinar el orden y fechas de los sucesos históricos.

*2. *f. Serie de personas o sucesos históricos por orden de fechas.

*3. *f._ Biol._ Cómputo o registro de los tiempos en una serie de sucesos o procesos.


----------



## elbeto

SentidoComún said:


> Cronolgía
> (Del gr. χρονολογία).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Ciencia que tiene por objeto determinar el orden y fechas de los sucesos históricos.
> 
> *2. *f. Serie de personas o sucesos históricos por orden de fechas.
> 
> *3. *f._ Biol._ Cómputo o registro de los tiempos en una serie de sucesos o procesos.


 

 ¡Correcto!


----------

